# Quick group order for Timberwolf Bandsaw Blades



## The Penguin (Sep 5, 2013)

*Bandsaw blades group order*

I will  be ordering Timberwolf bandsaw blades from Suffolk Machinery  soon. They  offer volume discounts for purchases over 10 blades. I am  offering this group purchase to members of my local club and to IAP  users. 

10 - 19 blades: 15% discount
20 - 29 blades: 25% discount
30+ blades: 30% discount

Please  have a look at www.suffolkmachinery.com or www.timberwolfblades.com  to  see styles and lengths of blades available. For roughing bowl  blanks and  milling green wood, they recommend their "Alternate Set"  blades in  either 3/8" or 1/2" width. *This order is not limited to any particular  blade length, width, TPI, or tooth style. Order whatever you want. Suffolk does have some limitations on discounts for bi-metal and carbide blades. Please see: Timber Wolf® blades offers discounts for Woodworking Clubs for more details


*I  would like to place the order on Wednesday morning, September 11.

Please  send me a private message with your email address and I will  send you an order form  to fill out what you would like to order. You  will return that form to me. I will in turn collect all orders and  submit them to Suffolk Machinery.

When I have all orders in hand, I will send a paypal request for payment for your portion of the order.

And now for the fine print:

no limit to the number of people in this group buy.

Shipping costs from Suffolk Machinery will be shared  across the entire  purchase on a "per-person" basis. (If 12 people order  blades in any  quantity, each person will pay 1/12th final shipping  cost).

I will attempt to use USPS medium flat rate shipping boxes to ship out  your order to you. IAP members local to Houston, TX can make  arrangements to *pick up* their order from me if they desire. I will not deliver...gas is too expensive these days. :biggrin:

Your cost for this group buy would be calculated as follows:

+ Blade purchase
- appropriate discount
+ pro-rated share of shipping from Suffolk to me
+ USPS flat rate shipping from me to you
+ 4% to cover paypal fees (sorry to make it 4%, but I lost money on the  last group buy) - I will refund any additional money collected in excess  of the paypal fee, after I do final calculations. 

If after final calculation the 4% doesn't cover paypal fees, or if I can't ship your package by a USPS flat rate box, I'll send an invoice for the difference.

All payments must be received before I ship anything to you.

I will accept international orders - we'll have to figure out shipping costs and handle accordingly. You do the math on blade length...they are sold in inches, not centimeters. :biggrin:

*I already have commitments from a few people in my local club to hit the 10 blade minimum...so the buy is ON*


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 9, 2013)

If you're on the fence about this group order - I have enough orders to meet the 30 bladed minimum.

the discount is maxed out!


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 1, 2013)

This buy is closed, and refunds have been sent.


----------

